# easier ways to do finishing/sponge?



## kathie barton (Feb 16, 2010)

:whistling2:anyone got any thoughts on this subject?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Where in Florida are you located? I may be able to offer my drywall services or recommend someone in your region. Drywall finishing is not an easier DIYer thing to do, perhaps the hardest diyer thing to do. Many homeowners hang their own drywall then call a pro finisher to come and make your walls look new and professional looking. If your husband doesn't know how to finish, soap and a spounge is not going to do anything. Soap was a trick for when running drywall boxes, to make the mud dry with fewer bubbles. Hand finishing is a trade that can take years to learn.


----------



## kathie barton (Feb 16, 2010)

*kathie barton*

*thanks joe for your info,but he has done drywall for a while now just that someone told him about using a sponge as a quicker smoother method.i was just woundering what the tricks were.but thanks for responding ,to my question.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

don't try and reinvent the wheel. "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"

unless you're rick, in that case, you may.


----------

